#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  Strength and Deformation Tests in engineering geology pdf download

## akansha gupta

In this test a cruciform vane at the end of a solid drill rod is forced  into the soil at thebottom of a borehole (generally a shell and auger  hole) and then rotated until thetorque on the vane causes the soil to  fail in shear. The test is usually undertaken inclays that are too soft  or too sensitive to allow recovery of satisfactory tube samples.





  Similar Threads: GIS and society in Engineering Geology  pdf download Satellite Images in engineering geology pdf download Engineering Geological Maps in engineering geology download pdf Syenitein engineering geology  pdf download Deformation  in environmental engineering  free lecture download

----------

